# Grains



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

I just baught a .308 savage and i dont know if any of you guys have some bullets that you would recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I have no experience with a .308. However, if it were my rifle, I'd buy several different grain's from several manufacture's and test them all till I found out what held the most accurate group. Different guns shoot differently. Even if it's the same gun by the same manufacture and the same model, the two guns might like different ammo.

But congrats on the new gun :beer: ......And it'a Savage too :beer: :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is true to try different weights. Any thing from 150 to 175 is a good choice.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

168g SMK
175g SMK

both in either Federal Gold Metal Match and Black hills. 
They shoot great and you'll have a nice small hole, relative.

xdeano


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i know i might get yelled at for this, but for the larger calibers, like 30.06 or 308 i have found that the fmj's, any grain work very well. they drop coyotes in there tracks and hardly leave any hole at all. but i do know that when you use the smaller calibers like .223 and 22-250 fmj's are a BIG NO NO!!


----------



## Yote Killer (Feb 26, 2007)

I picked up a box 150 Fmj havent shot em yet but the win. super x 180's were shooting good.

There only 11.50 a box. ' FMJ '


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

definitly wouldn't shoot the fmj at coyotes, or anything other than paper for that matter.
xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

xdeano said:


> definitly wouldn't shoot the fmj at coyotes, or anything other than paper for that matter.
> xdeano


Deano,

.308 147 grn full metal jackets will kill a coyote real fast. :wink:

Not real sure what you meant with your post.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

exactley, i shot 4 coyotes with a .308, 2 with a 150 gr soft point blew half the sholder on the exit hole away, 2 i used 150 grain fmj, went clean through them with a hole no bigger then a dime on the entrance and exit and they both dropped in their tracks!! one was 70 yards and one was 250 so you make the call, i think they work perty good.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Jiffy, there are two main reasons why most hunters wouldn't use a fmj. Because it doesn't expand, there's a greater chance of wounding an animal and having it get away, as opposed to using a hunting round which will cause more internal damage. As a knowledgeable hunter, you know the more internal damage an animal sustains the greater the chance of a kill.

A second has to do with ricochets. A fmj jacket, because it doesn't disintegrate like a regular hunting round, is more likely to result in dangerous ricochets.

Yes, fmj bullets leave smaller holes and are capable of dropping coyotes DRT, but when weighed against their inherent weaknesses as mentioned above, most hunters won't take them into the field and will instead choose bullets designed for hunting situations.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

saskcoyote hit it right on the nose. A FMJ may save on your pelts, but you want a larger wound channel to ensure a quick, clean kill. I don't like seeing animals get away hurt. To me that is more important than having to sew up a few holes in hides. For that reason I would never use a full metal jacket.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm quite aware of the terminal ballistics of a FMJ round. Maybe you guys should practice your shot placement if you are having trouble bringing down a yote with a 147 grn. 30 cal bullet. :wink:

All I have to say about the bogus ricochet theory is, know your target and what is beyond. They may ricochet more/further but if you are using them you may want to take that into consideration. Just a tip. :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey I'll bet a FMJ .55grn .223 would do more damage than a 147 .308 bullet. When that little sucker hits after about 3 inches of penatration it will start to spin or keyhole and do all kinds of nasty stuff.

Or at least so I have been told, I once shot a squirrel with a .223 FMJ and it took 3 solid hits to put him down TRUE! He went flying after each shot but then started climbing back up the tree!!!!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Uummm. Three solid hits with .223 FMJs. Mighty tough squirrels you have in Massachusettes. If Rocky and his cousins in Massachusettes are that ornery that it takes three solid hits to put 'em down, I can't imagine the caliber needed for Bullwinkle. LOL


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> A second has to do with ricochets. A fmj jacket, because it doesn't disintegrate like a regular hunting round, is more likely to result in dangerous ricochets


I'm thinkin if you put the bullet through your intended target first that riccochet's aren't a big deal.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm thinkin if you put the bullet through your intended target first that riccochet's aren't a big deal.[/quote]

Maybe you're right and hitting a target would reduce velocity once it passes through but the problem is that no matter how good a shot someone thinks he is, he's going to miss occasionally.

I know a great many hunters and there's not one who hasn't missed targets, particularly running ones so for all the good intentions one has in not missing, it's going to happen. That's just the nature of the game.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Let's get this right. ALL BULETS CAN BOUNCE. It is not just magical FMJ it includes standard hunting slugs to the real fancy ones like the Nosler BT. If you think you can not get one of them to bounce go and shoot it on a hard flat surface at a glancing shot. It will go back in to the wild blue yonder. FMJ's have allot of bad press because the bigger ones just tumble. If there is enough tissue to pass threw sometimes they tear apart at the canular. The smaller ones .224 variety will come apart fully like a Nosler BT. The M855(62.5gr) will come part to about 100yds when fired out of a 1:7 twist tube. I know the M193(55gr) will also come apart but I can not remember how far.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

on the ricochet thing, i dont think it should ever be a problem under normal hunting circumstances. just be sure you know your background. but to anyone who has been in the military, did you ever do a night fire course with a SAW or 240B? that is one of the most spectacular light shows you will ever see, especialy through nvgs, but id say about 15-20% of the rounds ricochet, just judging by the amount of tracers that do, and they only load 1 in 5 tracers, and your shooting into loose dirt berms.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have also seen the amount of rounds that do not stay in the berm. My question is how many thousands or tens of thousands of rounds are in that one spot? I am sure it is a pretty hard area. We did a night fire and we only had tracers. It was a floor of red and a nice arc from the bouncing. This was shooting at a hill.


----------

